# Need a name for my Story Hour



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2002)

I need some help.  I want to put a name on my story hour as it's progressed quite a bit beyond my expectations.

I really am enjoying posting in it lately and as my players read it and so do players in my group but in our alternate game (this is the only contact they have with it), my rather uninspiring title has got to change.

So, what do you think would be a good name for it?

Edit:  Sorry, first time I've done a poll on these boards.  Forgot the "Other" option.  Just post any additional items below.  Thanks!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 25, 2002)

Hmm...

If you follow the forum formula, you'll get something like:

*Jeremy's back! Jeremy's Updated and Compiled Story Hour... and beyond! Book XIV  returns! (Thanks to XXX!)*


Wulf


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2002)

When I ran it through the formula I got Book LXXIV but my math has always been a little messy.

That's why I thought I'd ask for personal opinions instead.  

Not doing so well so far though.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 26, 2002)

Mayhap you could get some exposure for it by moving this thread to the General board and including a link to your story hour in your original post, or in your sig.

Just a thought.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2002)

I figured the people who were going to see the title the most were the ones who read this forum.  And the ones who are going to read the story are going to read this thread.  And by the poll it looks I've got 4 readers. 

But by my view count and 4 readers, I've got some devoted readers!    That or Wulf e-mailed me that super refresh bot that p. kitty installed on his machine.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 26, 2002)

Smackdown Story Hour...?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2002)

LOL

Now that they've got the "keys" to the Keys that might actually be appropriate, depressingly so.

Cause I'm the only one who'll be getting smacked unless I cheat.


----------



## Rune (Jul 26, 2002)

I like Echoes of the Past.

But, personally, I think my next story hour will be something along the lines of:

"Yet Another Friggin' Runic Story Hour: God Help Me, My Eyes Are Bleeding!"


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2002)

Eyes, fingers, and poor wracked brain you mean.  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Calim (Jul 26, 2002)

I believe Velenne Has a point because everyone thought this was a dead post I believe since it was inactive for so long


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 26, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *But by my view count and 4 readers, I've got some devoted readers!    That or Wulf e-mailed me that super refresh bot that p. kitty installed on his machine.   *




Hey!  Don't be dissin' my bump bot!  That thing's gotten me to where I am today!    Well, that and being too damn stubborn to close the thread and start a new one.

Personally, I think both choice 2 & 3 are just fine.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 26, 2002)

Calim said:
			
		

> *I believe Velenne Has a point because everyone thought this was a dead post I believe since it was inactive for so long  *




NOOOOOOOO! We just got Gamecat to stop posting in red - and now you're posting in blue!

*SOB*  When will the madness stop?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2002)

LOL


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 26, 2002)

*Jeremy or Jairami???*

I didn't realize this was your post because of the difference in the names.  I'm easily confused.

I think if you just called it Jeremy's (or Jairami's) Story Hour, it would be more general and you can fit more campaigns under it.  If you called it Knights of the Daystorm then it would be limited to just campaigns about the Daystorm.  My 2 cents, even if I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2002)

True.  But as the group started flying the symbol of the Daystorm (Collin set that up without asking anyone) and has been for some time, they've started calling themselves the Daystorm, one of the few surviving entities that knows what the Daystorm was mistook them for the current roster of the Daystorm, I'd say the group is pretty much branded.

If I ever am bamboozled into running another campaign I'll give it it's own story hour.  

PS - Check out some of the latest updates to the thread to see how the original Knights gained their name.  Stupid elemental keys messing with my carefully planned terror.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 26, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> NOOOOOOOO! We just got Gamecat to stop posting in red - and now you're posting in blue!
> 
> *SOB*  When will the madness stop? *



Truer words have seldom been spoken, my friend... Please, stop the madness, for Eric's grandmother if not for myself! (*sob*)


----------



## Rune (Jul 26, 2002)

*Gah!  Enough with the wierd colors!*


----------



## Velenne (Jul 26, 2002)

I think you should just call it Jeremy's Story Hour but, if at all possible, use ALL LIME GREEN TEXT!!!!!!


----------



## Calim (Jul 26, 2002)

Can't we all just get along no matter our color and make this one of the most visited Story Hours on the Entire Board 

Because it is a great story to Actually be part of as well 

With Frederick being misunderstood at every turn because he takes everything and then some personal 


o ops 

I was supposed to stop the color....


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2002)

So right now we've got Knights of the Daystorm at 3 votes and Other bringing up the rear with one vote for "Jeremy's back! Jeremy's Updated and Compiled Story Hour... and beyond! Book XIV returns! (Thanks to XXX!)".

120+ views but only 9 votes.  Blast.  

I really do want to change the name...


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2002)

Calim said:
			
		

> *...make this one of the most visited Story Hours on the Entire Board...*




Uh, Calim, no offense brother but what are you smoking?  I'd have to get at least 14 more of Piratecat's machines to do that.  And as soon as I got close, he'd just spring the trap he's got waiting for Wulf.

Hey Wulf?  Upon closer inspection, these bots have radio receivers that I can only assume Kevin is going to use to detonate them if anyone ever gets too close to him using them.  I can't seem to figure out how to remove it so I just covered the antenna in tin foil.  Thought you should know.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 27, 2002)

I never realized I was such an enworld celebrity...

CALIM!! YOU STOLE YOUR NAME FROM THE CHARACTER GENERATOR!! But you reference spelljammer. You are forgiven.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 27, 2002)

omfg pwned


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2002)

Calim came blushing 6 shades of red to the game Saturday over being caught.

Gamecat you're such a geek to know that.    That's meant in a good way.  Like a "Beat the Geeks" type way.  

Hey?  How come no one is voting?


----------



## gamecat (Jul 28, 2002)

If I'm a geek, Jeremy, you're the sultan of smack when it comes to geekness!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2002)

Nah.  I'm just a rules geek.  I play with someone who's a rules geek.  A programmer geek.  And is programming D&D rules in PC Gen.

He's thrice the geek I am.    I bow before his geekness.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 29, 2002)

geek is good. geek is great.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2002)

178 views later we have 10 votes, with 4 for Knights winning.

Going once...

Twice...


----------

